# Where to buy silver online fast?



## monkeywarrior (Aug 21, 2013)

Can someone list some good websites that offer silver and quick delivery?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.gainesvillecoins.com/


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well if you want it real fast ebay it, not the best of prices but there is no shortage and you can ask for faster shipping. You can get some silver on amazon too, but prices are worse. Best bet is to find a coin shop( an actual coin shop not one of those we buy silver places) you can drive to, best of prices and in your hand by the time you leave. You have to pay taxes but it may not cost too much more then shipping.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Here you go,
http://coindealers.org/new-jersey


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I have used provident metals.com and been very pleased. They are in Lavon, TX.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Providentmetals.com. I bought some silver recently and I had it exactly a week later. They have a cash discount if you pay by money order. Otherwise it should be faster if you pay by check card.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I've used Apmex (OK City) and been very satisfied.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If pre-1965 coins are what you are after Etsy has some sellers with fair rates and fast shipping.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Depends on what "fast" means to you. As long as my price is locked when I order and they ship within a few days I'm satisfied. APMEX has been good to me as has https://factorystore.mulliganmint.com/. It also depends on how much mark up over spot you're willing to pay and if you want gov coins or just silver rounds.


----------

